# Molting on the wall



## collinchang635 (Aug 19, 2008)

My ant mantid molted of the wall of its cage. It didn't molt on the lid of the container. It did that probably because its 'feet' had no more grip as it got stuck on a piece of tape. She did not stop eating for a day or two and just molted about 6 - 8 hours after eating which was weird. Will my mantid be alright?


----------



## Rick (Aug 19, 2008)

Did the molt go ok? If so then it will be ok. If it looks ok and came out of the molt looking ok I don't see why you think it would not be alright. Don't bother it for awhile and don't worry so much.


----------

